# ~*~UPDATE~*~ New Goats!!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I just got back from my trip to Ohio a few hours ago (had a BLAST and will work on trying to upload pics tomorrow :wink: ) and thought I would let everyone know about the two goats I purchased while I was there!

I purchased a chocolate Doe with blue-eyes. She is ADGA registered and here is her pedigree:

*Legacy's MS I'm SeeinStars* _(Born: 3/31/2007)_

*Sire: Twin Creeks Thunder's Mercutio*
_SS: Piddlin Acres Blue Thunder
SD: Twin Creeks MidSummerNiteDream_
*Dam: Copper Penny MTB I'm SeeinSpots*
_DS: Twin Creeks PD MoneyInThe Bank
DD: Copper Penny Jubilee_

AND I purchased a Buck that is breeding now! I am REALLY excited to have got him! He is Black with chocolate moonspots! He is AGS/ADGA registered and here is his pedigree:

*Crookedcedar Farm Kazam* _(Born: 4/24/2007)_

*Sire: MCH Caesar's Villa PN Peter Pan *S VG*
_SS: Caesar's Villa CBS Poncho +*S
SD: Caesar's Villa Pocohontus *D_
*Dam: Caesar's Villa STS Be Dazzled VG*
_DS: ARMCH Caesar's Villa CBS Stetson ++*S
DD: Rosasharn's B'Udder-Nut 3*D_

I am VERY VERY VERY excited to have him! He is good and long! I had Tina and Allison take a look at him before I purchased him and they both liked the way he was built... so I went for it! His Dam has an AWESOME udder as well! I have emailed the owner of his Dam and Sire to see if I can use pics of them for his page on my website, so I am waiting to hear back about that.... hopefully I will be able to show everyone those pics soon! I will work on getting some pics of Kazam and Star as well. I am just REALLY tired from the trip right now... and tomorrow I have to unpack, go buy groceries, and run arrands... so it may be a couple of days before I get the chance to snap some pics, but I promise to get them up as soon as possible!!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!!*

Congrats! :clap: 
I go onto that website all the time- she's got quite a collection of some great pedigrees!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!!*

THANKS!!!! Can you tell I am excited??? lol :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!!*

congrats on the new goats


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!!*

Oh you lucky duck!!! That is awesome!!! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yah :leap: :leap: :leap: Ican FINALLY open my mouth!!!! Do you ALL know how hard it is for ME to keep my mouth shut for almost a WHOLE month!!!! LOL!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!!*



kelebek said:


> Yah Ican FINALLY open my mouth!!!! Do you ALL know how hard it is for ME to keep my mouth shut for almost a WHOLE month!!!! LOL!


She deserves a round of applause folks! :applaud: :ROFL: I don't know if I would have been able to keep my mouth shut! That is way to exciting! :dance:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!!*

When she was talking about going and I was razing her - the goats is actually what I was talking about but only her and I knew it..... LOL!

They really are nice looking goats ---- now MAYBE she will FINALLY send my rice krispie treats cause IIIIIIII found Kazam for her - LOL!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!!*

Congrats on the new goats! 
Their pedigrees look pretty impressive!! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!!*

Jenna - just WAIT till you see them :drool:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!!*

:ROFL: yes, Allison has been busting at the seams!!!!!!!! But I didn't want to place a deposit till I looked them over in person... so I didn't know FOR SURE that I was getting them so she had to keep quiet! It almost killed her... poor thing :ROFL:

Chelsey at Muddy Creek used to own Kazam. I spoke with them last night and they said I was welcome to use their pics of him until I could get some myself. They said he did EXCELLENT in the show ring for them, but they had his sister and needed to cut down on their Bucks at the time, which is why they sold him.

So here are those pics:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!!*

very nice... :wink: ..congrats ........... :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ooooo...he is handsome!! And look at that white tipped tail! That is way to cool! I like him!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thank you both!!! He looks even more handsome now! He has a LONG beard! He is just SO sweet! You put a lead on him and he will go where ever you want him too! :leap:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!!*

Oh! and here is a pic of Star that her previous owner had taken:










I will try to get better pics of them soon :wink:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

wow, that is so exciting, they are very pretty!! Ya know, you arent to far away... and I'm thinkin mini nubian and alpine babies from that pretty boy would be so adorable... I hope you lock your pastures!!!lol :wink:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

LOL! Thanks for the warning Anna... I will take the padlock out there now....... :ROFL: And thanks so much for the compliments!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

You all notice she skipped over the part about my rice krispie treats ............................. :scratch: :scratch: :scratch:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

No buckskins?! LOL...

But seriously, they are very nice looking goaties!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: I wouldn't tell her IF I would have found a buckskin on her route - LOL!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

She is pretty too! Geesh...your little herd rebuild is coming along quite nicely!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

Thanks everyone!!! And nope... no Buckskins.... lol Someone catch Allison before she faints and hits the floor.. :ROFL: This makes a total of 8 goats so far (counting the Buckling I have got to go get in GA this month)! So I am making progress!!!!!!!!

And Allison.... for the MILLIONTH TIME... I will have your rice krispie treats ready by the time you get here! :doh: :ROFL: :hug:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

Oh, I just love your babies. Great looking herd!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

Thank you!!!!! :leap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

Thank you!! :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

Congratulations, always love hearing the exciting news about new additions. :stars: :thumbup:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

Thank you!!!!!!! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

Oh my goodness Brandi...you have really really built UP on your herd! Congrats and I can't wait to see Kazaam all grown up. Both are gorgeous!

Oh...and I agree, Allison absolutely deserves a medal! :slapfloor:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

I actually have Kazam's full sister, Kadabra.  http://www.freewebs.com/firestone-creek ... dabra.html I've had her for over a year now, and so far, no babies.  I keep hoping!! She's gorgeous... so is her brother!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

Two very nice additions!!! I have always loved your does granddam Summer!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

Thanks everyone so much!!!!!! :grouphug: Yes Liz... she definitely needs a medal! :slapfloor:

Angie- Wow! I didn't know you had his sister! She is BEAUTIFUL!!!! :drool: I am very sorry that she hasn't settled for you yet though :sigh: Hopefully she will this next go around ray:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

Well you already know I think your new goats are terrific. :wink: I can not wait to see what Kazam can produce for you. And I sure do hope he throws you tons of moon spots as a bonus. :dance:



> Oh...and I agree, Allison absolutely deserves a medal!


Yes she does!!!! Or at least some Rice Crispy Treats. :thumbup:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

Thanks Tina!!! :hug:

LOL! Yes... just so EVERYONE knows.... I have PROMISED to send Allison sone Rice Krispy Treats by the end of next week! :ROFL:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

I hope she settles, too. I've been patiently waiting. Going to give her some vitamins like Tina suggested, and after talking to Cheryle at Old Mountain, I'm wondering if I'm missing her heats or something.  I don't know!!! I think she's a double cycler so that complicates things. Well, all I can do is keep trying!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

Oh yes definitely keep trying!!! Maybe the vitamins will work! Definitely keep us updated on her! I would love to see any kids she has! :wink:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****



> Going to give her some vitamins like Tina suggested


For those wondering what vitamins... it is called Vionate and is a mineral/vitamin supplement. It is said to improve fertility. My vet suggested it to me when we got our doe that at 4 years old never kidded but yet was found to have no inner problems of preventing it. Our vet said that many zoo's and wildlife reserves use it to improve fertility and help improve their overall health. So willing to try anything, I bought some from Jeffers. Found it to be very inexpensive too. After using this on the doe for several weeks before breeding and for several weeks after, it was a success. For the first time this doe was bred and carried to full term. So I am a big believer in this product. others are now using it with success on thier does that are not settling. And it is much safer than using hormones and such.
Anyway I just wanted to share that tidbit with everyone. Vionate can be found at Jeffers. BTW, this doe never looked better once she was on it too. I still use it and once a month I give each of the goats a dose over their grain just to give them a boost. Love the stuff!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

yep - and I will let you know when the Rice Krispie Treats get here ------ :ROFL:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

LOL :ROFL:

You know I was thinking... maybe I should get some of those Rice Krispy Treats too? :scratch:

If you look back at her first post she says... and I quote 


> I had Tina and Allison take a look at him before I purchased him and they both liked the way he was built... so I went for it!


Seems my name is mentioned in there too? :shrug:

:ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

:ROFL: Yes Tina, after our conversation the other day I believe you deserve a batch of Rice Krispie Treats as well! :ROFL: So what address do you want me to ship them to????


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

you know............. come to think of it.... I think I showed Liz a pic of him too before going to Ohio... Is that right Liz? Do you need Rice Krispie Treats too??? :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

Could I just have some cuz I LOVE them? :drool: :slapfloor:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

LOL! Ya'll are gonna have me baking till I die!!!! :ROFL:

OH! And BTW...... just thought I would let everyone know...........

I SNEAKED ANOTHER BUCKSKIN IN WITHOUT ALLISON KNOWING!!!!!!! (this is where you would insert the "evil laugh") :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

Jill at Legacy's Ministock just sent me the baby pics for Star... Take a look:










:angel2: :angel2: :angel2: :angel2: :angel2: :angel2:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

Haha! :ROFL: Poor Allison!

She's gorgeous!!!!! :drool:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

I'm not much of a buckskin person, but she is really pretty!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

Thank you both!!! That is a pic of Star when she was a baby!!! So now I guess you would call her a full blanket chocolate buckskin... or something like that :shrug: Would she be considered the Sundgau pattern even though her coloring is chocolate instead of black?? :scratch:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

Yah - she *THINKS* that I didn't notice ------

Ok - so if Tina and I both get Rice Krispies - what do I get for Finding him for you ...... LOL! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

:help: YOU WILL BE THE DEATH OF ME!!!!!!!! :help:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

Love the lil feller. Great pic and nice goat.  :clap:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats!!!!!!!!!!! ***PICS ADDED****

Thank you very much! :leap: The credit for the pic will have to go to the previous owner though :wink:

BTW, I have got Kazam's page and pedigree up on my website now if anyone wants to take a look :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!*

* ~*~UPDATE~*~ *

Kazam will be getting his *S (well... as long as AGS accepts the milking test done by ADGA... but I have been told that ADGA has higher standards for the test than AGS... so hopefully they will accept it ray: )!!!! I spoke with Christine at Crookedcedar Farm and his Dam just qualified for her *M through ADGA! So as soon as she send the paperwork into AGS Kazam will have his *S WOO-HOO!!!!!!!!!!!! Christine was also nice enough to allow me to use her pics of Kazam's Sire, Dam, and Dam's udder on my website! Here is his personal page on my website if you want to take a look! http://www.hollowbeadranch.com/kazamspage.htm I also have his full pedigree on there as well (probably gonna make another one to add another generation). Let me know what you think!!!!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry I'm so late to this thread...  They are all gorgeous and adorable!!! Kazam is o-so handsome!!!  

Congrats Brandi... :clap: .... you will have GORGEOUS kids in the spring!!! :stars: :leap:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you very much!!! I am so excited!! :leap: I am ready to have babies bouncing around again :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmm.....rice krispie treats???? You're right though...I did see Kazam before anyone knew you were getting him...lol

Star is a very pretty girl.......I think you do need to add maybe a few white nigi's to your herd just to break up all those buckskins :slapfloor:


My goodness Brandi....Kazam's mum has an udder to :drool: over!!! I'd be in Heaven if I could get my hands on something like that!



*****sorry....I admit I have a bit of an udder problem***** :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: It's ok Liz.. we all understand :ROFL: Yes, when I saw pictures of his Dam and her udder... that sealed the deal for me! I am so tickled with him!!! :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats..... :leap: :wahoo: :thumbup:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

oh how exciting...congrats~~!! :stars:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you both!!!!!! :leap:


----------

